# Guess what i got!!



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

my first set of EGGS!! i know, everyone posts this all the time, but it is just soo exciting! they are from my d. azureus trio. i got these guys over a year ago from jason desantis as two related froglets, and one unrelated. i happened to luck out that both related frogs are male, and the unrelated is female, so no sibling breeding here! i know that they most likely wont be good as it is their first clutch, but we shall see!


pic:










thanks
jamie


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats! Its very exciting 

Georgia


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Congrats, I got my first clutch from my Azureus about a month ago. They all went bad, but that's normal so don't be alarmed if this happens to you. They laid a second clutch a week later that had 9 eggs. They were fertilized, but they had some problems and now I only have one remaining. I've got my first tad i've produced about to hatch in the next few days. I agree that eggs are very exciting. Keep up the good work.

Chris


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Excellent! Congrats. Don't be disappointed if the first few clutches don't take. You're on the way!
Doug


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats! Now that they've started you'll never get'em stopped!


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah, i figure they most likely wont be good, might have a few bad clutches, but it is fun to wait and see!

jamie


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!!


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

congrats! they can be prolific breeders. going to get a lot more fun as they become tads, start turning blue, etc. good times


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks everyone!

should be interesting to see how overrun with tads/eggs and froglets i become now that they are going to be breeding.. lol. 


then i still have all my other frogs too, my imi nominals, my varadero, my banded leucs....all are near breeding age.. i may need to get a bigger room!
jamie


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

You'd be surprised how fast it comes together. My Azureus were pretty successful right away and I went from nothing to sterilites filled with dozens of tad cups morphing at different stages, hopping froglets, etc. Be prepared once they get it right. It's a fun time.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Shouldn't have announced it. Do you know how many cigars you are going to have to buy now for everyone on the board?
Doug


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

lol i know 

jamie


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahh congrats! I'm way jealous. I have a trio of azureus that I got back in may, and I'm impatiently waiting... I wish they'd hurry up and fall in love!


----------



## Cloudfish (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats! I had to do the obligatory first eggs post too.  I had one survive and it's now in a temporary housing while I am now building a larger terrarium. I foresee many more tanks in my future.... 

While I do like good cigars--I'm also fine with Swisher Sweets, too....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

btcope said:


> Ahh congrats! I'm way jealous. I have a trio of azureus that I got back in may, and I'm impatiently waiting... I wish they'd hurry up and fall in love!


Have you been playing Barry White? Need to light some candles and maybe some chocolate dipped fruit flies!
Doug


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Have you been playing Barry White? Need to light some candles and maybe some chocolate dipped fruit flies!
> Doug



lmao, thats awsome ! 

jamie


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

UPDATE!!

it looks like they were actually in the tank longer than i thought, looks like all of them are developing nicely::



















jamie


----------

